# Desktop Home theatre set-up



## MohawkAngel (Aug 21, 2009)

My computer case hidden in the desk lower in picture but its my home theatre. I got those 2 AKAI 50watts speakers for 10$ and this 70's or 80's Queon QT440 amps for 20$. Plugged my computer on it. I just need to put in my computer a blue ray dvd reader and a TV tuning card to register tv shows and movies.  I have to try it tomorrow with Battlefield 2...cant wait to ear those machine guns rattling with that amp


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 21, 2009)

sweet!  The amp is cool.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 2, 2009)

Anyone have small 200 watts RMS speakers for sale ???


----------

